# Sismos Portugal - 2008



## Vince (2 Jan 2008 às 13:29)

*Magnitude  *	ML 3.0
*Region* 	PORTUGAL Alentejo
*Date time* 	2008-01-02 at 08:53:52.2 UTC
*Location* 	38.76 N ; 7.82 W
*Depth* 	10 km






http://www.emsc-csem.org/index.php?page=current&sub=detail&id=74357




> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 2008/01/02 pelas 08:53 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sismica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.0 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 14 km a este de Arraiolos.
> 
> Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II/III (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Arraiolos e Évora.
> 
> Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.


http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/sismComunicadosActivos.jsp


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jan 2008 às 15:27)

Deixo-vos aqui uma resposta a que o IM me deu a um e-mail que enviei ao IM há cerca de 1 ano sobre o terramoto de 1755 e quando poderá ocorrer o próximo, mas enviei em Janeiro recebi a resposta em Abril

O Algarve e o Vale Inferior do Tejo são as regiões de Portugal continental mais afectadas pela sismicidade. Sismos com uma magnitude aperciável (que podem ser considerados fortes nas descrições históricas) são relativamente frequentes. Para se poderem fazer estatísticas são necessarios conjuntos de dados muito completos e que certamente não é caso. A periodicidade dos fenómenos sísmicos é relativamente conhecida e compreendida enquanto fenómeno. Apesar disso não veio daí nenhum elemento que permitisse a previsão sísmica de curto prazo que é a que nos interessa para efeitos de protecção civil. Assim, há que focar todas as atenções e forças nas medidas de prevenção sísmica. Relativamente aos eventos premonitórios não existe qualquer tecnica de análise sísmica que os defina como tal. A caracterização de tais eventos é sempre feita depois do evento principal. Apesar de tudo, como é óbvio, as coincidências existem aqui como em qualquer outro domínio. Mas existe uma certa coincidência nesses fenómenos se reparar este ultimo evento faz cerca de 251 anos sobre o de 1755 o que está dentro dos limites de repetição desses fenómenos o que quer dizer com isto que este sismo do dia 12 de Fevereiro, pode ser um sinal que dentro de alguns meses ou anos pode ocorrer um como o de 1755, e penso que até 2055 Portugal vai ter efeitos de um sismo devastador já que os anos de retorno destes sismos são de 250 a 300 anos.

Exemplo: 1719 sismo forte em Portugal, passados 250 anos sobre esse sismo chega-se ao sismo de 1969, pode muito bem ocorrer em breve mas isso é impossível de se prever.

Estamos sempre ao seu dispor para responder a questões deste nível.

Pensem, reflictam e debatem sobre este assunto


----------



## AnDré (11 Jan 2008 às 16:29)

Sim, também já tinha ouvido falar desse periodo de retoma. Por um lado acho fascinante poder viver um terramoto gigante e cujos precedentes são superiores a 250 anos. Mas por outro...
Imagino-me no metro (para mim o pior sitio do mundo para se estar num qualquer evento sismico), e acho que entraria imediatamente em panico...


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2008 às 19:14)

Se ocorrer ocorre no dia 1 de Novembro os importantes ocorreram quase todos em tal dia.

Deve ser um fetish como o AA cá os terramotos quando nos tem de afectar é dia 1.

--------------

A mim não me preocupa nada um dia tem ocorrer quanto mais depressa mais depressa se arruma para o lado o problema e para alem sismos sao imprevissiveis...as placas andam entertidas a empurrarem-se umas ás outras só quando se chateiam é que explodem a furia e lá vamos nós.

Se até os furacões se afastam de nós ainda querem terramotos ahaha Portugal é imune a tudo quanto é mundo natural somos um mundo á parte o mundo podia ficar enterrado em neve que nós só saberiamos quando chegassemos á fronteira e nós um sol radioso é a vida...eu aposto que é da Nossa Senhora de Fátima...quer dizer Et's que construiram uma barreira ao mundo natural.


----------



## Brigantia (27 Jan 2008 às 17:01)

> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 2008/01/27 pelas 12:52 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sismica dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 4.2 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 30 km a Este-Sudeste de S.Sebastião (Terceira).
> 
> Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido na ilha Terceira com intensidade máxima IV-V (escala de Mercalli modificada) nas freguesias de S. Sebastião, Porto Martins, Porto Judeu, Fonte do Bastardo e Cabo da Praia. Foi ainda sentido nas freguesias de Praia da Vitória e Terra Chã com intensidade IV, em Angra do Heroísmo e Lajes com intensidade III-IV e nas freguesias de Santa Bárbara, Doze Ribeiras e Biscoitos com Intensidade III.



Fonte: © IM


----------



## Luis França (27 Jan 2008 às 17:40)

2008-01-27  13:52:33.0	38.53N  	26.78W  	*4.2*	 AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL

2008-01-27  08:41:57.0	40.65N  	29.33W  	3.2	 AZORES ISLANDS REGION


----------



## Prof BioGeo (27 Jan 2008 às 22:43)

Provavelmente com origem no "rifte da Terceira".
Amanhã os meus alunos vão fazer teste sobre sismologia... será que acompahnaram a actividade sísmica ao longo do fim de semana?


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jan 2008 às 23:04)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Provavelmente com origem no "rifte da Terceira".
> Amanhã os meus alunos vão fazer teste sobre sismologia... será que acompahnaram a actividade sísmica ao longo do fim de semana?



Hehe eu gostei muito dessa matéria


----------



## Luis França (31 Jan 2008 às 12:10)

2008-01-31  04:50:06.2	36.53N  11.35W  	10km		*2.5	* AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE


----------



## Vince (1 Fev 2008 às 11:40)

Magnitude 4.0 (ou 3.2 segundo o IM) a uns 100km a Oeste de Caminha, pelas 10:11 horas.



> *Magnitude*  	ML 4.0
> *Region* 	PORTUGAL
> *Date time* 	2008-02-01 at 10:11:05.4 UTC
> *Location *	41.96 N ; 9.94 W
> ...


http://www.emsc-csem.org/index.php?page=current&sub=detail&id=77287


----------



## Minho (1 Fev 2008 às 14:42)

Bem, aqui por Braga não senti nada... talvez o pessoal das zona costeira tenha sentido. De qualquer modo pela hora (10:11) e profundidade do sismo (35km) duvido que tivesse sido sentido por muita gente.


----------



## Vince (3 Fev 2008 às 12:04)

IM:



> Sismo Potencialmente Sentido (Continente) 2008/02/03 01h 24min
> 2008-02-03 01:24:00
> AVISO DE SISMO
> 
> ...






EMSC:



> *Magnitude  	*ML 3.3
> *Region *	STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
> *Date time 	*2008-02-03 at 01:24:50.4 UTC
> *Location *	36.34 N ; 7.51 W
> ...


http://www.emsc-csem.org/index.php?page=current&sub=detail&id=77457#


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Fev 2008 às 12:42)

Não senti nada, a essa hora estava a abanar o capacete, foi fraquinho e longe da costa, em 2006 a 2 de Janeiro fez um de 4.1 a 40 km a sul de Olhão esse senti bem, este com uma distância superior e mais fraco nada a registar


----------



## psm (5 Fev 2008 às 21:29)

boa noite

venho fazer uma pergunta
quantos sismos é que foram registados (desde que há registos) na serra de sintra e a 40 km a norte da mesma?

obs:a todos os interessados em vulcanogia eu  aconselho a visitar a soleira dos pianos em magoito (basalto=doleritos) é espectacular.


----------



## Luis França (7 Fev 2008 às 23:14)

2008-02-07  *19:48:49.3*	39.16N  10.87W__40km___2.0	 NORTH ATLANTIC OCEAN


----------



## Luis França (10 Fev 2008 às 02:43)

2008-02-09  14:35:08.9	37.58N  15.62W  	40km	*3.9*	 AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE


----------



## Luis França (23 Fev 2008 às 11:36)

2008-02-23  11:56:11.0	40.55N  29.41W  	10km		*5.0*	 AZORES ISLANDS REGION
2008-02-23  11:09:47.3	40.59N  29.39W  	10km		4.8	 AZORES ISLANDS REGION

2008-02-23 11:09:47 	*4.8* 	40.38 N 	29.44 W 	15km 	Azores Islands Region
2008-02-23 11:04:02 	*5.1* 	40.55 N 	29.22 W 	30km 	Azores Islands Region
2008-02-23 08:04:49 	*4.7* 	39.66 N 	30.40 W 	15km 	Azores Islands, Portugal

*2008-02-23  00:00:00.0	*40.57N  29.35W  	5km		*4.0*	 AZORES ISLANDS REGION


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2008 às 13:22)

Fogo hoje as placas andam aos pulos se calhar pra elas é dia de S.João  tão em festa.

Ou será da Lua Cheia


----------



## Luis França (23 Fev 2008 às 13:43)

2008-02-23  12:41:36.9	40.01N  	29.76W  	40km	*4.6*	 AZORES ISLANDS REGION
2008-02-23  12:35:32.4	40.77N  	29.34W  	10km	*5.2*	 AZORES ISLANDS REGION
2008-02-23  11:58:53.2	40.35N  	29.62W  	40km	*4.6*	 AZORES ISLANDS REGION


----------



## Vince (23 Fev 2008 às 15:10)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ou será da Lua Cheia



Porque é que existe esta atracção de se falar da Lua no tópico dos sismos mas só quando está Lua cheia. Nos outros sismos todos com outras fases ninguém se lembra da Lua ? Uma tentação de relacionar coisas um pouco selectiva...


----------



## Luis França (23 Fev 2008 às 16:37)

2008-02-23  12:41:39.9	40.16N  29.41W  77km 	*4.6*	 AZORES ISLANDS REGION
2008-02-23  12:35:32.4	40.77N  29.34W  10km	*5.2*	 AZORES ISLANDS REGION
2008-02-23  11:58:51.8	40.36N  29.48W  10km	*4.8*	 AZORES ISLANDS REGION


Eu até diria entre os quartos para lua nova, esporadicamente na lua cheia, ou seja, nas oposições, mas é só uma opinião. Nada de científico...


----------



## Vince (23 Fev 2008 às 16:41)

> *Actividade sísmica na Crista Médio-Atlântica, a Norte dos Açores*
> 
> O Sistema de Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores tem vindo a registar o desenvolvimento de uma crise sísmica num segmento da Crista Médio-Atlântica, a Norte dos Açores. A actividade está a ocorrer a cerca de 170 quilómetros da ilha Graciosa e o evento mais forte detectado até ao momento foi registado às 10:05h (hora local).
> 
> ...


http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/Cvarg/CentroVulcanologia/ultimahoras/200802231100.htm


----------



## Luis França (23 Fev 2008 às 16:48)

Só para terem uma ideia da quantidade de sismos hoje nos Açores. O relatório de que o Vince dá o link só fala da escala de Mercalli. E a magnitude? Nem vê-la...


02.23.2008 - 12:41:36 4.6 Europe Portugal Unknown Corvo EMSC 
02.23.2008 - 12:41:33 4.7 Europe Portugal Unknown Corvo USGS 
02.23.2008 - 12:35:34 5.2 Europe Portugal Unknown Corvo EMSC 
02.23.2008 - 12:35:33 4.9 Europe Portugal Unknown Corvo EMSC 
02.23.2008 - 12:35:32 5.3 Europe Portugal Unknown Terreiros USGS 
02.23.2008 - 12:35:32 5.2 Europe Portugal Unknown Corvo EMSC 
02.23.2008 - 12:35:31 4.9 Europe Portugal Unknown Corvo EMSC 
02.23.2008 - 11:58:56 4.5 Europe Portugal Unknown Corvo EMSC 
02.23.2008 - 11:58:53 4.6 Europe Portugal Unknown Corvo EMSC 
02.23.2008 - 11:58:51 4.8 Europe Portugal Unknown Corvo EMSC 
02.23.2008 - 11:56:11 5.0 Europe Portugal Unknown Corvo EMSC 
02.23.2008 - 11:56:10 5.0 Europe Portugal Unknown Cruz do Bairro USGS 
02.23.2008 - 11:56:09 4.8 Europe Portugal Unknown Corvo EMSC 
02.23.2008 - 11:09:50 4.7 Europe Portugal Unknown Corvo EMSC 
02.23.2008 - 11:09:49 4.7 Europe Portugal Unknown Corvo EMSC 
02.23.2008 - 11:09:47 4.8 Europe Portugal Unknown Corvo EMSC 
02.23.2008 - 11:09:46 4.8 Europe Portugal Unknown Cruz do Bairro USGS 
02.23.2008 - 11:09:44 4.7 Europe Portugal Unknown Corvo EMSC 
02.23.2008 - 11:03:59 5.2 Europe Portugal Unknown Corvo EMSC 
02.23.2008 - 11:03:56 5.2 Europe Portugal Unknown Corvo EMSC 
02.23.2008 - 11:03:55 5.2 Europe Portugal Unknown Terreiros USGS 
02.23.2008 - 11:03:53 5.1 Europe Portugal Unknown Terreiros EMSC 
02.23.2008 - 11:03:52 5.1 Europe Portugal Unknown Corvo EMSC
02.23.2008 - 08:05:00 4.6 Europe Portugal Unknown Terreiros EMSC 
02.23.2008 - 08:04:59 4.8 Europe Portugal Unknown Corvo EMSC 
02.23.2008 - 08:04:58 4.7 Europe Portugal Unknown Cruz do Bairro EMSC 
02.23.2008 - 08:04:53 4.7 Europe Portugal Unknown Corvo EMSC
02.23.2008 - *00:00:00* 4.0 Europe Portugal Unknown Cruz do Bairro EMSC


----------



## Luis França (27 Fev 2008 às 11:30)

2008-02-27  05:19:18.3	36.77n  10.87w  	*2.9	* Azores-cape St. Vincent Ridge

2008-02-27  02:50:51.8	36.12n  10.10w  	*2.8*	 Azores-cape St. Vincent Ridge


----------



## Luis França (28 Fev 2008 às 22:49)

*Magnitude*  	ML 2.7
*Region* 	PORTUGAL, 	Southwest Iberia Margin
*Date time 	*2008-02-28 at 22:28:58.0 UTC
*Location* 	37.75 N ; 8.88 W
*Depth* 	5 km
Distances 	
87 km S Setúbal (pop 117,110 ; local time 22:28 2008-02-28)
22 km S Sines (pop 12,791 ; local time 22:28 2008-02-28)
10 km W Vila nova de milfontes (pop 4,393 ; local time 22:28 2008-02-28)








Actualizado para:

*2008-02-28  22:28:57.8	37.79N  8.90W  	10km	3.0	 PORTUGAL*


----------



## Luis França (2 Mar 2008 às 14:50)

*2008-03-02 01:34:17.8 36.45N 33.77W   2km 5.1 AZORES ISLANDS REGION
2008-03-02 00:20:01.3 36.50N 33.79W 17km 5.1 AZORES ISLANDS REGION*


----------



## Fantkboy (14 Abr 2008 às 09:36)

*Sismo*

O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 2008/04/14 pelas 04:33 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sismica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.7 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 40 km a Noroeste do Cabo S.Vicente.
Comentem!! Foi um valente abanao... he he


----------



## Luis França (14 Abr 2008 às 11:41)




----------



## Luis França (23 Abr 2008 às 09:36)




----------



## AnDré (23 Abr 2008 às 11:07)

Bom Dia!
Bem, vou aproveitar este tempo meteorologicamente estável e monotono, para expôr aqui uma dúvida que tenho deste há muito tempo. Sou um simples leigo na área da sismologia, por isso peço desculpas desde já se vou dizer alguma barbaridade.

Em 1755 ocorreu um dos maiores sismos de que há registo na história, ao largo do Cabo de São Vicente, uma zona altamente instável ao nível sismico. Foi uma enorme descarga de energia cujas consequências vêm em todos os livros de história de Portugal.

Desde então, não mais ocorreu nenhum sismo dessa magnitude nessa mesma área. E eis agora a minha dúvida.

Já ouvi dizer que essas descargas de energia têm um periodo de retorno na ordem dos 250 anos, sendo muito provável que um dia destes sejamos acordados com um valente abanão. 
Outros porém dizes que é óptimo haver frequentemente terramotos na dita zona ao largo de São Vicente, uma vez que isso significa que há uma constante libertação de energia que faz com que esta não se acumule e evite assim com que num futuro próximo hajam terramotos da magnitude do que houve em 1755 ao largo de Portugal.

Afinal qual das correntes tem uma maior veracidade?
Há algum estudo sobre isso?


----------



## Luis França (23 Abr 2008 às 16:37)




----------



## Minho (23 Abr 2008 às 23:50)

AnDré disse:


> Bom Dia!
> Bem, vou aproveitar este tempo meteorologicamente estável e monotono, para expôr aqui uma dúvida que tenho deste há muito tempo. Sou um simples leigo na área da sismologia, por isso peço desculpas desde já se vou dizer alguma barbaridade.
> 
> Em 1755 ocorreu um dos maiores sismos de que há registo na história, ao largo do Cabo de São Vicente, uma zona altamente instável ao nível sismico. Foi uma enorme descarga de energia cujas consequências vêm em todos os livros de história de Portugal.
> ...





As duas afirmações são coerentes e válidas entre si. Não sou especialista na matéria, mas a libertação contínua de energia é sempre benéfica no entanto não impede que venham a haver grandes sismos. A existência de sismos de fraca intensidade com ocorrência regular com certeza que adiará um sismo mais forte ou no mínimo permitirá que o próximo grande sismo não seja tão intenso. 
Agora outro pormenor importante são a diversidade de locais/falhas onde se dão os tais sismos de fraca intensidade. Poderá haver zonas em algumas falhas que poderão libertar mais lentamente energia que outras e poderão haver outras zonas onde não há libertação de energia. No entanto, como nós vamos sentindo as de fraca intensidade podemos ter a falsa segurança que se está a libertar energia e que assim não haverão sismos de grande intensidade. O problema levanta-se se entretanto não haverão outras zonas nas falhas que não dão sinais de vida e que poderão, no futuro, ser potenciais epicentros de grandes sismos...

*Geólogos pronunciem-se!*


----------



## Vince (24 Abr 2008 às 01:21)

A ideia que tenho é que é tudo muito relativo, depende do conhecimento que temos do que se passa lá em baixo, etc, e do qual vamos sabendo algumas coisas mas ainda poucas pois isto são ramos da ciência ainda na pré-infância em termos de conhecimento, não porque seja assunto a que se dedique pouco estudo ou pouca importância, antes pelo contrário, mas porque é realmente uma área muito dificil de estudar e investigar, onde as dúvidas são muito mais que as certezas.

Se temos duas ou mais placas, enormes e irregulares, em fricção uma com a outra ao longo de centenas ou milhares de quilometros (e não é dificil visualizarmos em pensamento essas situações) a forma como a certa altura há uma ruptura num determinado ponto depende de como tudo se está a passar. São forças monstruosas em jogo, que ergueram bem alto os Himalaias e os Andes, moldaram ao longo de milhões de anos o mundo e os continentes tal como o conhecemos. Haverá alturas onde uma série de sismos pequenos pode ser bom sinal, placas em stress que atingem um ponto de ruptura e a coisa fica por ali mais algum tempo (horas, dias, meses, anos, décadas ou séculos) ou até acaba por ser de muito mais tempo, séculos ou milénios por exemplo. Tudo depende dos movimentos, massas e direcções em jogo. Nalguns locais temos uma ideia geral do que se está a passar, mas não de forma pormenorizada, pois é impossível ir lá ver o que se passa.

Em termos genéricos não é difícil de aceitar que pequenos ou médios sismos sejam um bom sinal, a tal libertação de energia de forma gradual. Imaginemos duas pessoas a disputar uma com a outra um pedaço de tecido. Cada uma puxa para o seu lado. Se o tecido se for rompendo de forma gradual ambos ficam de pé quando quebrar. Se por acaso o tecido rompe de forma abrupta ambos os oponentes caem estrondosamente no chão, cada qual para o seu lado. E se se sabe que existem determinadas placas e respectivos movimentos, e dali não sai nenhum sismo, isso pode ser um pouco preocupante, pode estar a ocorrer uma situação de acumulação de tensão em que dum lado e outro há grande resistência mas que quando quebrar é de forma brutal. Mas haverá outras situações/locais onde uma serie de pequenos sismos pode ser indicador do contrário, do início de uma crise que não existia e que tende a piorar.

O conhecimento que se tem, e que é limitado, depende sobretudo das diversas movimentações que estão a decorrer. Para além disso, mesmo imaginando placas que se estão a afastar, teoricamente sujeitas a menos stress, mesmo nessas situações pode haver pontual e localmente ao longo de milhares de quilometros de fricções pequenos choques e rupturas que para as placas são uns meros encontrões menores do tipo "chega para lá" mas que cá em cima podem acabar por ser sismos devastadores.

Por isso tudo tenho a impressão que depende muito de local para local, do tipo de estudos e registos que se fazem, por exemplo na Califórnia e Japão que  são das áreas mais monitorizadas do mundo, nestes locais prestam atenção a tudo, se ocorrerem muitos ou poucos sismos, se há mudanças de padrões, etc, e a partir daí vão tirando conclusões e com relativo sucesso percebem mais ou menos o que se está a passar. Mas é sempre um conhecimento muito limitado.

E o muito que sabemos é sobre as movimentações e choques de placas, que dizer então dos sismos intra placa que vão ocorrendo de vez em quando como parece que foi o sismo agora registado  no Brasil que ocorreu no meio da Placa Sul-Americana. Desses sabemos ainda menos do que se passa lá por baixo e a mecânica que os gera. Só sabemos que vão ocorrendo um pouco por todo o mundo (cerca de 5% dos sismos são deste tipo) mas não sabemos quase nada sobre as suas causas que podem ser diversificadas (falhas desconhecidas, subducção, actvidade vulcânica/magma, etc,etc).


----------



## Agreste (25 Abr 2008 às 00:36)

AnDré disse:


> Bom Dia!
> Bem, vou aproveitar este tempo meteorologicamente estável e monotono, para expôr aqui uma dúvida que tenho deste há muito tempo. Sou um simples leigo na área da sismologia, por isso peço desculpas desde já se vou dizer alguma barbaridade.
> 
> Em 1755 ocorreu um dos maiores sismos de que há registo na história, ao largo do Cabo de São Vicente, uma zona altamente instável ao nível sismico. Foi uma enorme descarga de energia cujas consequências vêm em todos os livros de história de Portugal.
> ...



Não sei se existem aqui no forum referências ao sismo de benavente de 1909, mas quanto ao de 1755 que todos temem lembrem-se do que aconteceu em 1969 

Quanto às teorias do sismos pequenos e sismos grandes não há consenso. Há quem diga que os sismos de pequena magnitude evitam a acumulação de energia nas zonas de ruptura mas também há quem defenda que a persistencia dos sismos pequenos num determinado local podem ser o prelúdio de um grande evento!


----------



## Luis França (26 Abr 2008 às 03:05)




----------



## Luis França (29 Abr 2008 às 23:34)




----------



## AnDré (29 Mai 2008 às 17:36)

Eis algo que penso que nos está a passar ao lado.



> *
> Crise do Faial - Ponto de Situação
> 2008-05-29 15:44:00*
> 
> ...



Alguém sabe mais alguma coisa sobre este assunto?
Parece ser algo de certo modo preocupante e a acompanhar.


----------



## Luis França (29 Mai 2008 às 17:44)

E perto do "Dollabarat" já bomba de novo: 4.0











Move along, nothing to see!


----------



## Vince (30 Mai 2008 às 01:33)

AnDré disse:


> Alguém sabe mais alguma coisa sobre este assunto?
> Parece ser algo de certo modo preocupante e a acompanhar.



Um bom site de acompanhamento sismovulcânico dos Açores é o CVARG do Observatório Vulcanológico e Sismológico da Universidade dos Açores:
http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/Cvarg/

Se é preocupante ? Ninguém sabe obviamente. No ano passado houve várias crises sismicas que duraram muito tempo e depois passaram. Uma foi a Oeste do Faial e outra nas Formigas. Desta vez é mesmo na ilha do Faial na estrutura tectónica Graben de Pedro Miguel. A maioria dos sismos são de fraca magnitude, havendo a destacar dois ou três mais fortes mas até agora nada de muito especial. Penso que o mais preocupante é mesmo serem na própria ilha, pois mesmo sismos por exemplo de 6.0 provocam muitos estragos e deslizamentos. O sismo mais recente que provocou percas humanas e materiais no Faial foi de 6.0 em 1998.

Para teres uma ideia da quantidade  de sismos que ocorrem nos Açores, vê esta sequência de imagens/zoom dos sismos desde 2000. Na última imagem estão indicados dois desta crise.





(c) http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/Cvarg/


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mai 2008 às 10:23)

O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 2008/05/30 pelas 08:06 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sismica dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 1.8 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 4 km a Oeste-Noroeste dos Flamengos (Faial). 

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Flamengos Ilha do Faial. 

A festa continua  vamos lá ver se não dá molho.


----------



## iceworld (27 Jul 2008 às 01:52)

*Terra treme no alentejo*

http://aeiou.expresso.pt/gen.pl?p=stories&op=view&fokey=ex.stories/377842


----------



## Vince (6 Ago 2008 às 15:45)

*Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 06-08-2008 14:05
*



> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 06-08-2008 pelas 14:05 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica no Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 4.0 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 35 km a Norte-Noroeste da Fajã Praia do Norte (Faial).
> 
> 
> De acordo com a informação disponível, este sismo foi sentido, devendo em breve ser emitido novo comunicado com informação instrumental e macrossísmica actualizada.
> ...


----------



## Thomar (29 Ago 2008 às 20:10)

* 	Aviso de Sismo no Continente 29-08-2008 19:26*



> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 29-08-2008 pelas 19:26 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica no Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.1 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 12 km a Sul-Sudeste de Grândola.
> 
> Até à elaboração deste comunicado não foi recebida nenhuma informação confirmando que este sismo tenha sido sentido.
> 
> ...


----------



## rijo (24 Set 2008 às 20:01)

*Sismo em Ferreira do Alentejo*



> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 24-09-2008 pelas 17:13 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.0 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 20 km a Noroeste de Ferreira do Alentejo.
> 
> Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Ferreira do Alentejo.
> 
> Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.



Instituto Meteorologia

Escala de Mercalli
II - Muito fraco
Sentido pelas pessoas em repouso nos andares elevados de edifícios ou favoravelmente colocadas.


----------



## rijo (24 Set 2008 às 20:05)

*Re: Sismo em Ferreira do Alentejo*


----------



## Luis França (23 Out 2008 às 12:26)




----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2008 às 13:09)

Interessante, eu ontem falava aos meus pais que queria adquirir um sismógrafo, e não é que hoje houve um sismo, há coisas curiosas, e esta já não é a primeira vez que me acontece tal coisa, já uma vez tambem falei numa sismo e acabou por ocorrer um


----------



## Vince (31 Out 2008 às 20:01)

*Aviso de Sismo no Continente 31-10-2008 19:39*



> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 31-10-2008 pelas 19:39 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de *magnitude 2.8* (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de *10 km a Norte de Trancoso*.
> 
> Até à elaboração deste comunicado não foi recebida nenhuma informação confirmando que este sismo tenha sido sentido.
> Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.
> ...


----------



## iceworld (5 Nov 2008 às 00:46)

Ontem depois de jantar andava a ver candeeiros numa grande superfície cuja loja se situa num piso -1.
Quando olhava para cima reparei que os candeeiros começaram a tremer e depois a estrutura das ventilações e ouvi um ligeiro som abafado.
Só hoje me lembrei de ir verificar ao site do IM e lá esta ele. 

http://www.meteo.pt/opencms/pt/sismologia/actividade/


----------



## MSantos (16 Nov 2008 às 11:33)

> Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 16-11-2008 01:58
> 2008-11-16 01:58:56
> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 16-11-2008 pelas 01:58 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.0 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 7 Km a SE de Óbidos.
> 
> ...



http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## Luis França (24 Nov 2008 às 11:13)

Soma e segue.


----------



## Luis França (27 Nov 2008 às 13:11)

2008-11-27  02:25:42.0__32.65N__16.97W___21km___2.1	 MADEIRA ISLANDS, PORTUGAL


----------



## Vince (27 Nov 2008 às 16:03)

Actividade Sísmica na zona Congro - Lagoa das Furnas (S. Miguel, Açores)



> 2008-11-27 08:19:03
> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que desde o dia 2008/11/24 tem sido detectada actividade sísmica na ilha de S. Miguel, na região de Congro - Lagoa das Furnas. Esta actividade sísmica sofreu um incremento na frequência horária a partir das 03h (hora local) do dia 2008/11/27, sendo registados cerca de 50 eventos. Até ao momento foram registados eventos de baixa magnitude.
> 
> Até à elaboração deste comunicado não foi recebida nenhuma informação confirmando que estes eventos tenham sido sentidos.
> ...


----------



## Luis França (27 Nov 2008 às 23:11)

2008-11-27  22:33:42.2__37.10N__10.85W__*2.8*__AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE


----------



## Luis França (4 Dez 2008 às 20:16)




----------



## Luis França (5 Dez 2008 às 20:03)




----------



## Luis França (11 Dez 2008 às 11:45)




----------



## Luis França (12 Dez 2008 às 11:57)




----------



## Luis França (31 Dez 2008 às 01:25)

2008-12-30  23:32:50.0	37.37N  	24.68W  	5km	3.4	 AZORES ISLANDS REGION


----------

